# going colorblind w/remote keys...



## bobpork (May 9, 2006)

My goal: Using a Dish IR/UHF pro model 6.2 remote to control tv1 from afar on vip622. NOTE: The two colors that came with my 622 were green #1 for IR and Blue#2 uhf pro, for uhf. So, I bought a new remote today, which came with four colorcoded keys. They are silver, marked uhf pro, blue marked #2 uhf pro and two green, first one marked, #1 uhf pro on one side and just uhf on the obverse black side, the second green is marked#1 on one side and #1 uhf pro on the other. Q: Are these two green uhf pro the same? The green key with just the numeral one is the one that works my tv1 IR) As instructed, I used the "UHF pro green key (with black obverse?) (Maybe I should have used the obverse side of green key #1 which is also marked uhf pro.) I then went to 'system info' by pressing same on front of rcvr. I then arrived to where TV 1 and TV 2 remote codes are shown, My TV1 is set thus, #1/ IR and TV2 is set to#9/ UHF program 'A' as is remote switch. (The tv1 and tv2 icons cannot be individually hi-lighted as the remote direction booklet said to do.) So I programed the remote via holding the sat button till all buttons flash and then hit #1 and last, # (pound). Nothing happened. So I hit 'record' and still nothing. I threw the remote at the wall and still nothing, except a nice thud! . Q: Would being in dual mode instead of single mode have any bearing? To make sure the remote was working I changed key to green #1 IR and programmed it to tv1, it works fine that way. Now I have two green tv1 remotes to use for tv1. One for each hand. Oh joy! What a way to have fun, eh wot? So what am I doing wrong?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

You want green on both sides. If the 1 is green and no UHF Pro displayed, it controls via IR. When you flip that one over, the 1 should be black and say UHF Pro (and mine has a black line above the 1 on the "prongs". You don't actually need a key on a 6.2 or 6.3. It just positions the switch inside. If you call the far left #1 and the far right #4, inserting the green key with the black one facing up should position the switch to position #3. Remove the key afterward and move the switch with a toothpick and you should get just a single click to #4. Position #3 sends both IR and TV1 UHF Pro. With Sysinfo displayed and Green w/ black one inserted, hitting Record should change TV1 to "IR/UHF Pro A band" (from memory, should be close).


----------



## mitch672 (Feb 28, 2006)

I did this yesterday, with a 6.0 remote, flipped to the "third position" (the switch inside has 4 positions from left to right).. I am in DUAL mode though, and when I hit the "record" button, the TV1 did change to "IR/UHF Remote"... try DUAL mode, rather than single mode...

Mitch

P.S. I used the TV2 remote that came with the 622, I have this working as TV1, and I had a few other 8.0 remotes leftover from multiple locations I used to control my 811 from... those can work TV2 with no mods, but not TV1 via UHF Pro... this is why I reassigned the TV2 original 622 remote for TV1...


----------



## bobpork (May 9, 2006)

wotta a web..sight for sore eyes! It's alive. I can change tv1 channels from my den now with out calling a taxi to run me back and forth to the living room. The secret was using the 'correct' green key. Oh ya, and hitting 'record!' Thank you all. BobPork


----------

